

More than half of all software spend over next 5 years will be open source - rytis
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/survey-56-expect-that-more-than-half-of-all-software-spend-over-next-5-years-will-be-open-source/8917

======
wccrawford
That is the first time I have ever seen 'spend' as a noun.

On one hand, I love the versatility of the English language.

On the other, it made the headline really, really hard to parse.

~~~
p4bl0
Okay so I'm not crazy. I had to read the title again and again, and I
understood it only when I read the first paragraph of the article! (English is
not my native language).

~~~
jasonlotito
> English is not my native language

Don't worry. That headline isn't English!

